# Don Fryes best advice yet



## thechamp (Mar 9, 2007)

When asked by a woman how to tell if a guy she's getting with is into her, he responded with.

_The next time he comes over, you suddenly get your period.  Then you suggest that the two of you just talk.  If you really want to get crazy, do what married women do and get your period three or four times a month._

Hahahahaha

http://ifl.tv/News-07Mar08-Dear-Don-4.html


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 9, 2007)

Don Frye is nothing if not amusing 
[yt]1ZZYcbfKdy8[/yt]


----------



## Kenpodoc (Mar 9, 2007)

Yup, When I think of don Frye the first word that comes to mine is FINESSE.

Jeff


----------

